# Tool belt chisel.



## 3one5 (Jul 13, 2013)

What chisels do you guy carry I your tool belts. I'm looking for a 3/4" that is short and still had a metal cap to hit.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

15 year old Stanley 1"


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

Dewalt


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

Whatever one I go buy... can't seem to hang on to them. I don't use them very often so they get put somewhere "safe" so I don't lose it....can't remember where the safe place is.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

How much beating do you plan to do with it? 
The Stanley folding chisels can take some abuse, but not full on power strikes.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I carry two. One beater Stanley and a good Marple made in Sheffield England before they were taken over by Irwin.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a 1" Craftsman with a metal cap, from circa 1987, back when their tools were of reasonable quality. Sticks nicely into one of the plastic Occidental tool holders.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Most often a 1/2" Buck. I get pretty abused.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Most often a 1/2" Buck. I get pretty abused.


I too, get pretty abused...that's why go to work instead.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

hdavis said:


> most often a 1/2" buck. It gets pretty abused.



lol


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

I have a 1 1/2" Stanley. It's a beater for the most part but touch it up on the belt sander once in awhile and it's plenty good enough. Sits in the occidental holder great. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

3one5 said:


> What chisels do you guy carry I your tool belts. I'm looking for a 3/4" that is short and still had a metal cap to hit.


If you visit a flea market you will probably find lots of them that suit.
You may have to spend an hour or so with one but some nice buys can be made on nice hand tools there.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought a small box of old chisels off ebay a few years ago. It had a couple 1" Stanleys with the metal cap. Now that I have a couple backups I haven't lost one yet.


----------



## Lanya LaPunta (Oct 31, 2010)

I was given a set of FastCap's folding chisels. 

I didn't think much of them, when I got them, other that that big smile and "thank you very much" forced reaction that one must give when receiving a gift (I guess they weren't cheap).

However, after a few years of use .... I really like them. 

I carry the full case in my truck's box and grab one or two, drop in a pouch on my belt when I think I'll need the use of a chisel.

I have been very pleasantly surprised. They take a great deal of abuse and hold and edge relatively well.

So, if I knew then what I know now ... that forced smile and big "thank you very much", would not have been forced. It would have been for real.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

my everyday beater is the Nicholson chisel and rasp combo


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

The ones that lowes sells that have the clear resin green handle.


----------



## OVContractor (Nov 9, 2015)

Cheapy Husky 1" for daily beater. Has a metal cap and is relatively short. 

Set if Marples for the finer stuff. Those all still have the plastic covers on and are not for use by anyone else on site (I hide them).

In the shop we have a set my Grandad picked up at Lee Valley. Not sure of the make but they have nice hardwood handles and are some kind of chrome vanadium. Those are the ones that get a microscopic sharpening once a year and you do not hit with a hammer. Maybe a wooden mallet occasionally but for the most part you just have to push


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

m1911 said:


> I too, get pretty abused...that's why go to work instead.


I bet you fit well into a tool belt as well.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Craftsman 3/4" w/metal cap. Haven't bought one in years. I keep finding them here and there. Last one was on the on ramp at the metered light found 2 old Stanley's. I have a group of beaters and one good set of Marple (pre Irwin).


----------



## Spyrus (Mar 20, 2015)

I saw a high impact irwin marples chisel that looked pretty sick for abusing. It's actually full tang and built for prying
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00ABC...=AC_SX118_SY170_QL70&keywords=carpenter+tools


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Spyrus said:


> I saw a high impact irwin marples chisel that looked pretty sick for abusing. It's actually full tang and built for prying


Chisel and :whistling pry do not go together. Had the beatings and have emotional scars to prove it :laughing:


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

I just carry around a 3/4" with a hickory handle, i don't know the brand. Really good steel tho. Think it was $30 cad. Waay lighter than the composite stanley/marples e.t.c.

I carry a little flat bar around I use for prying trim e.t.c. I try not to beat on the chisel much.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Spyrus said:


> I saw a high impact irwin marples chisel that looked pretty sick for abusing. It's actually full tang and built for prying
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/aw/d/B00ABC...=AC_SX118_SY170_QL70&keywords=carpenter+tools


How about a prybar for chiseling...:laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

m1911 said:


> How about a prybar for chiseling...:laughing:


Saw a guy once use a screw driver to mortise a hinge. He was really proud of himself as in "we don't need no stinkin' chisels" proud:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> Saw a guy once use a screw driver to mortise a hinge. He was really proud of himself as in "we don't need no stinkin' chisels" proud:thumbsup:



I draw the line at using a sharpened stiff bladed scraper...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Texas Wax said:


> Saw a guy once use a screw driver to mortise a hinge. He was really proud of himself as in "we don't need no stinkin' chisels" proud:thumbsup:


I bet it was a Philips head too.:laughing:


----------



## ctfbuilders (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a 10 year old 1" Marples beater that I use the scary sharp method on and a 3/4 marples for the details. Love em both keep em in my belt at all times and sharpen regularly.

Steve Coppola
CTF Building & Remodeling


----------



## vff9 (Dec 1, 2008)

My everyday beater is a 1" red one from HD, I think it's a husky or something. I still wanna break down and buy some expensive good ones sometime for finer work. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

For prying I use a Dewalt demo chisel. It works for lots of improper uses.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> For prying I use a Dewalt demo chisel. It works for lots of improper uses.


For pulling trim, I use one of these. The nail puller end is great for those pesky nails left behind when removing old door casing.


----------



## bcook1979 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have an old 1" craftsman with a metal cap on the handle that I carry in my bags. Have a set of stanleys in the truck for fine work.


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

This is my beater tool belt chisel. All steel so I don't worry about bashing it with a framing hammer. The nice chisels don't go in my belt, they have a leather case.


----------

